# Berlin at Night - an example of good documentary style



## deanimator (Sep 6, 2007)

This guy has produced a good series...
http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/0,5538,24534,00.html

This is an example of classical straight photography, demonstrating clear thinking, with minimal extraneous distractions. A theme, well composed and photographed, without excuses, is not as easy as one may think.

Take a look, and ask yourself if you could do the same quality of work.


----------



## D-50 (Sep 6, 2007)

NIce photography, but Im not taken back by any of it.  I wold say the best shot is of the car under the street lamp.  Your right though the shots are well composed and have a clear  subject.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Sep 9, 2007)

nice shots, they dont really pop too much, needs a little more pop to them. 

overall interesting......


----------



## MostlyDigital (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't agree. These are lame.


----------



## Seefutlung (Sep 14, 2007)

Technically these are very nice ... even composition wise really hard to find fault.  But, as mentioned above ... they lack pop.  Nothing really hooks you into the photos.  None of them grabs you by the neck and says "Look at me!"  Are the streets of Berlin that dead at night?  The first shows a dark street scape with a light on in one apartment ... I think this was the main focus of the shot ... but it took a while to see that ... the one lighted apartment was just too subtle for my tastes.  As to your question of " ... doing the same quality of work?"  Yep, no problem (and hopefully less subtle and with more bite.)

Gary


----------



## MarkCSmith (Sep 16, 2007)

I find them boring to be completely honest.


----------



## explody pup (Sep 18, 2007)

I like them.  Especially impressed to read that it was all shot with available light, on slide film, and untouched in Photoshop.  3 of 8 is my favorite of the series.  I like the subtlety and the idea of a city as huge as Berlin presented completely devoid of people.  Lonely and empty.


----------



## just x joey (Sep 23, 2007)

they arent ne thing special.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Sep 24, 2007)

Yes,  I can do the same quality of work no problem, I shoot like this all the time. And I live in Berlin, so that makes it even easier 

Compositionally they are good. These images would benefit from being viewed much larger - the tiny JPGs don't do them justice at all. I bet as large prints they are actually pretty interesting.

Personally I'm a little "over" the whole urban decay at night thing, but that may be because I shoot so much of it myself.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, I liked them. I doubt I could do work as good, I'm such an amateur.


----------



## TheBrainchildGroup (Sep 30, 2007)

Very interesting pix. Thanks for the link!


----------



## ZyCzech (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm not too impressed at all.  Nothing too interesting about these photos.


----------



## sincere (Oct 1, 2007)

Berlin is everything else BUT dead at night*chuckles*


----------



## Roger (Oct 13, 2007)

well I really liked them and thought the quality was very high and I agree that viewing them so small didn't do them justice. I think seeing them as a large print on a wall would be much better.


----------

